

Plan for Three Years of Personal Runway - ntrepid8
http://davidcummings.org/2014/02/07/plan-for-three-years-of-personal-runway/

======
ntrepid8
I don’t think having three years of runway is realistic for most people. Based
on that logic, unless you are independently wealthy or someone is willing to
fund your “ideas”, you have no business trying to do a start up.

Most investors laugh at your “ideas” and only become interested once they see
an opportunity to scale an already proven business. Without product/market fit
and a repeatable sales process, all you have is an “idea” or a “hobby” or at
best a “lifestyle business”.

I didn’t even quit my day job until we had our first real customer. Now we’ve
been live for almost a year, full-time for 6 months, are on $1m+ run rate for
2014, been making payroll for two months, and continue to acquire new
customers weekly. For us it was either strike lightning fast and get revenue
or have the company die a quick (and humiliating) death.

Is it really reasonable to tell a potential entrepreneur that they need to
have their finances planned for the next three years before attempting a
start-up? I don’t think so.

------
icedchai
Doesn't seem reasonable. The average person can't even manage to save up a 6
month emergency fund.

